# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.49.12.1 399e961 (12/20/2018)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a Model 3 in Ontario (seems to be the same one that initially reported 49.1.2). Likely an early-access release, maybe Canada-specific?

Trivia: this car installed both 49.1.2 and 49.12.1 at roughly the same time of night (~2:35am).


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

NOAP , if I am not mistaken is the main part of this release for Canada.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Installing something right now. Will know in 20-40 min. 

Update:
Nope. It's not 50.
But it's 49.12.1 with NOA for Canada!


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Just got it and I'm not in an early access program.
NOA in Canada secured!


----------



## Ashkanvafa (Dec 15, 2018)

Got it minutes ago and it enabled navigate on autopilot for me (Ontario).


----------



## mts905 (Jun 14, 2018)

Can confirm Navigate on Autopilot in Canada! 49.12.1.

EDIT: Sorry @Ashkanvafa, it looks like you posted an image already by the time I came back from the garage and posted.


----------



## KenN (Oct 29, 2017)

Just got it, in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

APP 3.8.0 available as well in Canada now.


----------



## yyzunderdog (May 28, 2018)

Another in the GTA. Cool!


----------



## Mellenger (Sep 2, 2018)

I’m in surrey bc and I just got it too! Now what roads will it work on?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Just got this morning for NOA. Not part of any early access.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Enabling seat heaters from the app is great!!!!!


----------



## sjacs88 (Nov 3, 2018)

Just got NOA in Quebec


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

I am in Florida and have it lol. But nice to know when I return to Ontario it will be updated.


----------



## candm (Sep 5, 2018)

Just got this after plugging in at home. NoA in Ontario Canada.


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

Are you all enjoying the fireplace?


----------

